# Devils Lake Fishing 5/5



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Cool temps this past week kept most fisherman off the lake, but when the 
weather did cooperate a bit anglers reported good pike fishing and increasing 
walleye action. Shore fisherman continue to report the best success, but 
action is picking up for the boaters as well. Some of the better spots for 
shore fisherman include the Mauvee bridges from Pelican to near Cando, the 
culverts along Hwy 281, Channel A from Six Mile to Dry Lake, and Round Lake 
near Minnewaukan. For pike, anglers are using smelt or herring, daredevils, 
jigs with twister tails, or cranks. Walleye anglers are using jigs with 
leeches and/or twister tails and cranks such as shad raps and countdowns. 
Boaters are reporting improving success in Pelican, the north end of Six Mile, 
the bridges of the Mauvee and Six Mile, Wolfords Bay, and the trees in the 
Flats. Anglers are jigging the bridges and tree areas with leeches and minnows 
or pitching cranks into shallow water areas. For cranks, #5 and #7 shad raps, 
#7 and #9 countdowns, or the new rapala x-rap are all working. A few white 
bass are starting to show up in Six Mile and this action should improve as 
water temps increase. Boater are reminded to use extreme caution as early 
spring conditions result in a lot of floating debris in the water. Good Luck 
and Good Fishing!!!


----------

